# Verbindung über ein Servlet zu einem Server



## d.ausstroit (4. Apr 2007)

Hai, ich habe ein etwas kniffliges Problem. Jedenfalls für mich. :wink: 

Ausgangspunkt für eine Dialoganwendung ist ein Applet. Dieses greift mit Hilfe eines Servlets auf eine DB zu. Um die einzelnen DB-Verbindungen auseinander zu halten, benutze ich Sessions (Connection database = (Connection) request.getSession().getAttribute("connection")). Das funktioniert alles.

Nun möchte ich aus dem Applet über das Servlet auf einen Unix-Rechner zugreifen. Auf diesem läuft ein Prozess, welcher Daten erhält, diese umwandelt und die umgewandelten Daten zurückgibt. Das Problem dabei ist, dass ich mit mehreren Clients auf das Servlet zugreife und es wird nur eine Verbindung benutzt. Das führt zwangsläufig zu Problemen, wenn zwei Clients gelichzeitig Daten anfordern.

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit pro Client eine Verbindung zu öffnen, ähnlich wie bei der DB mit Sessions.

Danke für jegliche Hilfe

Dirk


----------



## SlaterB (4. Apr 2007)

ja, öffne einfach für jeden Client eine neue Verbindung?!

oder benutzte Connection-Pools


----------



## d.ausstroit (4. Apr 2007)

Wow, das ging ja schnell.

Da ich die Verbindung zu dem Unix-Rechner über das Servlet herstelle, auf welches alle Clients gleichzeitig zugreifen, geht das nicht. 

An die Connection-Pools habe ich auch schon gedacht. Allerdings habe ich damit noch nix gemacht. Hast Du vielleicht ein anschauliches Bsp?


----------



## d.ausstroit (11. Apr 2007)

Kann mir den niemand helfen???  :cry:


----------



## SlaterB (11. Apr 2007)

dass alles über ein Servlet geht ist kein Hindernis, du kannst trotzdem mehrere Verbindungen öffnen,

mit Beispiel zu Connection-Pools kann ich nicht dienen, ist im Grunde aber das gleiche:
eine separate Klasse hat mehrere Verbindungen offen und gibt auf Anfrage eine freie zurück


----------

